

Paul Graham Facts - rms
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=60357

======
mdemare
Mmm, design patterns for humor. There are so many of them (lightbulb jokes,
snowclones (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowclone>), variations on Monty
Python sketches, etc). The real challenge is to come up with new patterns, not
to use existing ones.

I wonder if it's specifically a geek thing?

------
ecuzzillo
I'm pretty sure xkcd just jumped the shark. Please don't let YC news jump the
shark on the same day.

~~~
nostrademons
I don't think xkcd just jumped the shark...I think it's kinda an ironic
commentary on Tim Berners-Lee's comment about "stupid and immature" geek
culture.

~~~
ecuzzillo
The last two comics struck me as being there because there needed to be a
strip, rather than because they had something to say. I hope I'm wrong,
though.

------
alex_c
Coming up next: LOLPaulGrahamz and ICanHasLisp?

We can only hope not.

~~~
emfle
Yes. Where is the down-arrow when you need it?

------
run4yourlives
Wow, welcome to the redditization of hacker news.

~~~
Goladus
Life is too short to be grumpy.

We've got a long way to go before it gets to daily xkcd threads.

~~~
pg
I think users are right to worry. I worry. There's a kind of gravity that
seems to pull down news aggregators. It's all too clear what happens;
lightweight and/or politically charged stuff is easy to vote up, because it
requires little thought.

I'm hoping weighted voting will solve this, but I don't take it for granted.

~~~
dcurtis
I'm not too sure that it's because of the ease of voting. That's obviously
part of it, but I think that as religious/political extremism rises, the
propensity to vote also rises. So you tend to get extremists voting more often
than "average" people who don't care enough one way or the other. And there is
no good way to get around this-- it's a problem that has been around since
Athens and mathematically weighing things probably wont do a lot of good.

This is why Ron Paul is mentioned in every reddit/digg thread.

~~~
rms
>there is no good way to get around this

An authoritarian can minimize the influence of the extremists or other people
that vote in a way contrary to the well-being of the community.

------
tokipin
LOL. great stuff

------
motoko
I'm voting up only to draw attention to this obnoxious clutter trash in hopes
that it will be moderated. You stupid fucking fanboi's...

~~~
davidw
I don't care for it either, and wouldn't mind if it disappeared, but you lost
me with the gratuitous insult. That sort of thing isn't part of the sort of
community I want to belong to.

